# Nukeproof scout



## BkngBear (May 10, 2021)

Anyone have firsthand experience or knowledge with Nukeproof bikes? I think I really want one but before I save and spend money on one vs another I'd like to get some feedback from folks. I currently ride a hardtail (GT) and I like it. I just like the Nukeproof's for some reason. And the Commencal lol. Even when I decide to go to a full squish I think it will be between Nukeproof and Commencal (maybe if nothing or no one has changed my mind). ANyway what input can y'all give? 🤙


----------

